

Ask HN: What's a fair price for an "app" website, and related blog? - seertaak

I&#x27;m currently writing a music app (&quot;Infinity -- the looper that knows your song&quot;) for OSX, and I&#x27;m at the point where I need create a website and blog. The website should be single-page, essentially displaying screenshots and&#x2F;or screen capture as a banner, along with the typical 3-column &quot;major features&quot; thing below. Also, the site should have the ability to accept payments via credit card or PayPal (i.e. you should be able to buy and download the app).<p>I was thinking that both the app page and the blog could be done with Wordpress. So essentially, the work involved would be:<p><pre><code>  - designing a custom theme
  - configure Wordpress so that I can easily upload new content to the main page (e.g. banner and feature parts) and blog (posts)
  - configure the e-commerce solution
</code></pre>
I&#x27;m interested in knowing a ballpark figure for a) the design and b) the implementation of such a site.<p>For reference, I&#x27;ve been quoted a price between 450 EUR and 1500 EUR ($600 to $2050,  depending on time taken) <i>only for the design, for each of the blog and site</i> (i.e. twice the that range for total!). I think that&#x27;s a bit steep, but it&#x27;s the first time I&#x27;ve commissioned design, so I don&#x27;t have a good reference point. At that price, I would have done all the Wordpress configuration myself, since it&#x27;s not really that hard.<p>UPDATE: I had the wrong figures for quoted price.<p>Many thanks in advance!
======
rartichoke
If it's "not really that hard" why not just do it yourself?

Just remember that a web site is more than a place where you put your product.
It's a salesman and a showcase for your product. I'm not sure why you would
want to throw up a crappy $20 theme and do it yourself if you have no
experience.

The site is much more than a theme too.

~~~
seertaak
Because I'm writing an app in Objective-C/C++ at the same time, and I'd like
to focus on that :)

~~~
rartichoke
That's kind of what I was getting at and I don't blame you because it makes a
lot of sense.

But it sounded like you wanted someone to make this nice custom solution for
you at below minimum wage rates because that is what you perceived the value
to be at.

------
sharemywin
I would do it yourself then hire a "landing page conversion" company. Once you
have a baseline.

~~~
seertaak
That's kind of the direction I'm leaning -- anyway, there are pretty good pre-
made templates, so I could always use on of them.

Thanks for your advice.

